# Need a 22/24” monitor with Wall Mount Feature



## Artemis (Oct 16, 2010)

I am planning to buy a new PC and will be buying a LCD monitor with it. My budget for the display is 8000.

As I’ll be buying it from Ahmedabad the monitor should be easily available in the market and within the budget.

Main usage will be HD movies, spreadsheet work, and browsing.

Need Full HD, HDMI connectivity not necessary. And wall mounting feature would be swell but not a compulsion. LED backlight will be a plus too.

Please suggest 24” as well as 22” with their prices, will decide later which one to buy.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump de Bump!!

No one there??


----------



## Artemis (Oct 18, 2010)

Bump again!!!

Reply guys...need to buy it fast!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

Samsung B2230 comes for around 8k - probably is the best buy.

Cheaper would be Benq G2220 HD for around 7.5k.

You can even have a look at AOC F22.


----------

